# One month old low tech planted tank



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Looks good. I like the way you have the red and green blended. Kudos!


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

thedood said:


> Looks good. I like the way you have the red and green blended. Kudos!


Thank you. Glad you like it


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

It is beautiful! How much Excel are you dosing daily?


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

touch of sky said:


> It is beautiful! How much Excel are you dosing daily?


Thank you so much.
I dose Excel at 1.25X recommended. About 2ml daily, which is about when the plants start pearling. Was dosing higher before I introduced the fish. About 1.5x the recommended dose.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

First planted tank, no co2 and it's only been one month!? You've done very well.

As thedood already said, very nicely done meshing the reds into the green.

Keep up the good work!

There are other alternatives to Excel though in case you weren't aware. You could use Metricide 14 (stronger concentration of Glute than Excel) to save some money. Even do DIY co2 if you can't do pressurized co2.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> First planted tank, no co2 and it's only been one month!? You've done very well.
> 
> As thedood already said, very nicely done meshing the reds into the green.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch  First real planted. Had been in the hobby ages ago (recently back) when the available list of plants could be counted on the fingers 

Many thanks for your excellent suggestions. The DIY is certainly an alternative, but there is serious objection to bottles hanging around the study from the one who decides on all things aesthetic in my household 
Metricde 14 sounds great. I will check it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, it's a beauty!

Just goes to show low tech can be gorgeous too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

pauliewoz said:


> Wow, it's a beauty!
> 
> Just goes to show low tech can be gorgeous too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Great looking low tech tank, can you give some specifics of what you dose besides Excel?


----------



## Wetsleeve (Feb 15, 2016)

Lush! Looks beautiful


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

HeavyUser said:


> Great looking low tech tank, can you give some specifics of what you dose besides Excel?


Thank you.
I usually dose as under now:
1. Seachem Flourish twice weekly (half of weekly dose each time)
2. API Leafzone 5 days a week (weekly dose broken up into 5 days)
3. Seachem N/P/K on two days/week with the Flourish
4. Seachem Trace 5 days.
As my soil is new I go easy on the N and P and skip them if I change 50% water.
The macro dosing really started about 7 days ago. Before that the tank was on Flourish and Trace, with occasional of API Leafzone injection. I do not dose Iron and depend on Flourish and Leafzone for that element.
Cheers!

Bump:


Wetsleeve said:


> Lush! Looks beautiful


Thanks a bunch, glad you like it 
Cheers!


----------



## Aolinger11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow!! Unbelivable. What an awesome set up ?


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

Aolinger11 said:


> Wow!! Unbelivable. What an awesome set up ?


Thanks very much


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Not sure if this is true or not, but from what I've come to notice is people in India have good access to Bucephalandra plants. If that is true, those are definitely nice looking plants to grow. They are slow growers, but are very hardy, easy to grow and are some of the best looking plants with unique features. If it's easy to get in your area, and especially if it's really cheap there (seems so), I would definitely recommend doing a Buce tank (can be a small nano tank as there are tons of Buceph plants that are tiny).


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Not sure if this is true or not, but from what I've come to notice is people in India have good access to Bucephalandra plants. If that is true, those are definitely nice looking plants to grow. They are slow growers, but are very hardy, easy to grow and are some of the best looking plants with unique features. If it's easy to get in your area, and especially if it's really cheap there (seems so), I would definitely recommend doing a Buce tank (can be a small nano tank as there are tons of Buceph plants that are tiny).


Wish it was true  They are fairly expensive and the accessible supply side is erratic at best. But I have seen hobbyists in India build buce tanks with great variety, so they may have special access to supply. 
But one sad aspect is that most seem to tear buce tanks down after a year or so. Possibly impatience or need to show something new. 
I have plans to get acquainted with them and it will be a nano tank, as you suggest. But I have to first find reliable sources 
Thanks.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

So much light. Are you having any algae issues?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

pauliewoz said:


> So much light. Are you having any algae issues?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It is a constant struggle to keep algae at bay. I need the lights for some of the plants which are demanding. 
Things have not got out of hand yet mainly because, I suspect, that the planting was very heavy. Usually managing the photo-period works better for me than reducing light intensity. Will have to cross that hill when the time comes


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

How do you measure out the N/P/K(1ml, 2ml)? Sorry for the million questions, I'm a complete noob very new to planted tanks.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

HeavyUser said:


> How do you measure out the N/P/K(1ml, 2ml)? Sorry for the million questions, I'm a complete noob very new to planted tanks.


Very happy to help  
Old fashioned dropper from a medicine store with ml etched  - I have them in two sizes. You could also use a syringe.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks, are there directions on the Seachem box that advise you on how much to dose or do you use one of the calculators online?


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

HeavyUser said:


> Thanks, are there directions on the Seachem box that advise you on how much to dose or do you use one of the calculators online?


I am essentially guided by Seachem's directions of use. For a non CO2 tank you can rely on BEGINNER levels (because you are not supporting aggressive growth) and tweak as needed. These levels are also available on the Seachem website. 
Hope that helps. 
Cheers!


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks again, just placed an order for Seachem NPK!


----------



## Rusty_Faders (Nov 29, 2015)

Beautiful! Very inspiring


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

HeavyUser said:


> Thanks again, just placed an order for Seachem NPK!


I suggest you go slow on the P at the beginning. P needs in a low tech are often supplied by the water and fish food. More P is an invitation to algae. But I am sure that the more experienced will advice you better.
Cheers!

Bump:


Rusty_Faders said:


> Beautiful! Very inspiring


Thanks so much


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

With your tank, I would seriously consider buying bulk dry ferts if you can. Seachem stuff is very expensive. I stopped using them for this reason, especially the Potassium.

Also, I would consider upping your Excel dose to 2x the recommended dose daily. I have gone even higher with no ill effects (unless you have inverts). I currently have a 20L with diy c02 and I dose 4.4 ml of Excel everyday. This should help with the algae.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I wouldn't change nothing.
Is a very nice looking tank in my view.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> With your tank, I would seriously consider buying bulk dry ferts if you can. Seachem stuff is very expensive. I stopped using them for this reason, especially the Potassium.
> 
> Also, I would consider upping your Excel dose to 2x the recommended dose daily. I have gone even higher with no ill effects (unless you have inverts). I currently have a 20L with diy c02 and I dose 4.4 ml of Excel everyday. This should help with the algae.


Thanks a bunch.
It is very rewarding to get experienced advice. I shall certainly go up on the Excel as I have been wanting to do that for a while. I just want the beneficial bacteria to colonize well enough in a new tank to take the Excel hit. It is a thin line in this business 
You are spot on re. the dry fert bit. This is actually my first tank (in my new start) where the fert needs are high. My 5 Gallon fert. costs were not significant enough for me to switch to dry. My other 25 Gallon jungle tank is a Diana Walstad type set up, something I can do in my sleep from years of experience. It, of course, needs no ferts other than what comes from the bio load 
Thanks again. Great inputs. Appreciate.

Bump:


roadmaster said:


> I wouldn't change nothing.
> Is a very nice looking tank in my view.


Thanks a bunch. Very happy that you like it


----------



## Aquaponics (Feb 15, 2016)

That is a beautiful tank!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

Aquaponics said:


> That is a beautiful tank!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

Sumit Congrats! you have a very nice low tech tank. Btw do you have alot of surface agitation, ive read that surface agitation helps co2 keep constant.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

bluesand said:


> Sumit Congrats! you have a very nice low tech tank. Btw do you have alot of surface agitation, ive read that surface agitation helps co2 keep constant.


Many thanks. I have steady surface agitation across the tank as I use a spraybar from the rear glass. My understanding is that Seachem Excel's effectiveness is not affected by surface movement and my main source of CO2 supply is through this liquid additive.
Cheers!


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

*Tank image update*

Hi Folks,
Attaching an updated image of the Excel-dosed tank at three months.
It is intensely hot in our parts this year and outside temperatures are touching 40C (104F). The tank is fan-cooled and maintains temperatures in the 30C (86F) range on average (it is not in an air-conditioned space). Plants tend to react differently to high temperatures with some growing faster and others lagging behind. Overall this is a time of stress for most plants and so trimming to give shape is no longer carried out. Just maintenance pruning is done every fortnight. Hence the slightly wild look.
The tank also recovered from a complete meltdown of the Staurogyne repens carpet which went down from right (of the image) to left. It started recovery from left to right and is still filling in.
Net net, this tank may be of interest to those who do low tech in high water temperature conditions.
Thanks for looking 
Cheers!


----------



## Bobioden (Jan 20, 2016)

What a beautiful tank. Great job.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

Bobioden said:


> What a beautiful tank. Great job.


Thanks a lot


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

how can this a low tech? it's amazing


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

I ask the same question, looks very beautiful


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

ikuzo said:


> how can this a low tech? it's amazing




Great substrate + ferts + Excel. And a green thumb I'm sure... MY low-tech tank with Excel certainly doesn't match this...


----------



## geekdad (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful tank with lush growth. Well done!


----------



## jeffh129 (Jan 24, 2004)

What substrate are you using ?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

end3r.P said:


> Great substrate + ferts + Excel. And a green thumb I'm sure... MY low-tech tank with Excel certainly doesn't match this...


that's exactly my point
with red plants too :grin2:


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

jeffh129 said:


> What substrate are you using ?


ADA Amazonia 

Bump:


ikuzo said:


> how can this a low tech? it's amazing


Thanks so much 

Bump:


bluesand said:


> I ask the same question, looks very beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Glad you like it, thank you 

Bump:


end3r.P said:


> Great substrate + ferts + Excel. And a green thumb I'm sure... MY low-tech tank with Excel certainly doesn't match this...


I checked, the thumb still looks the same brown  Thanks very much. I just try and keep it simple.

Bump:


geekdad said:


> Beautiful tank with lush growth. Well done!


Many thanks


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I was also amazed to see a low tech tank with lush growth. I've had a tank running for 5 months now and it looks nothing like that. Makes me consider switching out substrate for something with a higher CEC. I'm using pool filter sand right now.

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I was also amazed to see a low tech tank with lush growth. I've had a tank running for 5 months now and it looks nothing like that. Makes me consider switching out substrate for something with a higher CEC. I'm using pool filter sand right now.
> 
> Beautiful tank!


Thanks a lot, I feel that you will get happy results with something like Amazonia. Just that in a low-tech you have to plant aggressively when you are setting up the tank otherwise it quickly becomes an algae tank


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I was also amazed to see a low tech tank with lush growth. I've had a tank running for 5 months now and it looks nothing like that. Makes me consider switching out substrate for something with a higher CEC. I'm using pool filter sand right now.


Hard to beat good old dirt - the stuff actual real plants grow in.

Nice tank OP.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

James M said:


> Hard to beat good old dirt - the stuff actual real plants grow in.
> 
> Nice tank OP.


Thanks


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Sumit said:


> Thanks a lot, I feel that you will get happy results with something like Amazonia. Just that in a low-tech you have to plant aggressively when you are setting up the tank otherwise it quickly becomes an algae tank





James M said:


> Hard to beat good old dirt - the stuff actual real plants grow in.
> 
> Nice tank OP.


Amazonia is too expensive for me. I've been considering using eco-complete for my 36 gal. I have a 5.5 gal that has it and plants are doing well.

I've thought about dirting the tank too, but I've read that it can get really messy if you tend to move stuff around. I'm planning on upgrading to a 75 gal in the next year or so, and i'm probably going to change the substrate then, but for now, it'll be sand.

the plants are going...but like OP said, there's a bit of algae that I'm dealing with. It used to be really bad but I think I've got it under control for now.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Sumit, any updates on the tank? Just curious how everything is growing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Sumit said:


> Thank you.
> I usually dose as under now:
> 1. Seachem Flourish twice weekly (half of weekly dose each time)
> 2. API Leafzone 5 days a week (weekly dose broken up into 5 days)
> ...


The tank looks great and all due respect, but this is not a low tech tank. You've got high lights and are dosing high amounts of ferts along with Excel instead of CO2 gas. 
I personally opt for a more natural approach as I think although all the additives are good for the plants, I'm not so sure they're all that good for the fish...and at the end of the day, it's a fish tank to me.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's a beautiful tank, and very inspiring for low tech. Do you know how much PAR you have at substrate level?


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very beautiful tank and impressive!

I think its more mid-tech actually. If you really want a challenge, i think it would be to try to grow beautiful plants with the less dosing possible. Of course it wouldn't work with all the plants.


----------

